# New Depot Finished



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I got my depot or rail station finished, The Cooter Town Station is a building for the outside. This building is made out of steel, with the Magic Sculp used for the covering. Jack Verducci had an article in the latest GRR magazine, I say thanks to him for the introduction to an outstanding product. This product will stick to almost all types of substructures. It will weather proof almost any product you apply it to. It is fairly easy to simulate a flat wood siding, I used it to make wood flooring, it works very well. It paints very well, 
My station is made out of 16 gauge steel with all the windows made of steel. The signs and windows glass are made of acrylic. The roof is made out out western cedar. 
The figures are the only thing I did not make. 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is the back side


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*GORGEOUS-looking station, Dennis!*/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif *OUTSTANDING* craftsmanship! Tom


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 


Nice and most impressive work, thanks for the photos and the posting. Very interesting I will have to see if I can find the stuff!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

that is, what i call a really good modell! 
your magic sculp, did you smear it on and form on the building? 
or did you form it and then put it to the steel?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my! _Very_ nicely done! I'll be interested in seeing how it holds up to outside weather conditions. Please keep us posted.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one beautiful structure. I too would like to know a little more about how you applied and worked the Magic Sculp. BTW, where do you find magic Sculp? 

Doc


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice! That would look great anywhere, and I too, am interested in how it was applied etc. Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree. The station turned out great. Such Detail. WOW


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

As far as weathering outside, it will hold up good, it is a two part epoxy. It has the consistency of clay, you take two equal parts and mix very well together by hand. I took a flat piece of steel 12'' wide and 16'' long, you could use a board, and fasten either a 1/8-3/16''x 1'' strip on each side, thus providing you a 10'' wide area in the middle. After the two parts are throughly mixed, lay a piece of wax paper on the board, lay the magic sculp on the wax paper, cover with another piece of wax paper, I use a 1-1/2 inch PVC pipe as a rolling pin, and roll it out to the 1/8-3/16'' thick, Now take the rolled out flat piece and start pushing gently to you substrate, I took three table knives, (DO NOT USE YOUR WIFE'S 4 for a dollar at the dollar store)and sanded special edges on the knives, (I will picture LATER), I use them as my putty knies/ trowels. With the knives and a little water, it will smear out to windows and doors or edges, you have 1-1.5 hours to work this stuff. After it is in place I will start texturing the flattened out magic sculp, I use a rolled up tin foil, and tap gently all over the surfase. I also use a stiff bristled brush and gently tap the surface, this produces outstanding results, when painting. Now take the knives with different widths of ends and start cutting the rock shapes. 
I am shipping the model off today to enter it in the building contest at NGRC in Phoenix, if you are going you can see there. 
Thanks for the comments 
Dennis


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

That product sounds interesting. It sure turned into a prize winning station. 

Thanks for the introduction. 

Dave


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

To buy the magic sculp go to TAP Plastic 
Dennis


----------



## copycats (Jan 4, 2008)

Dennis: try this website. www.taxidermy.com/ they have the same stuff for a much cheaper price than tap plastics.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's incredibly beautiful. 

Thanks for the instructions for magic sculpt. Is that the same stuff Gaetan used to make his winning figure?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

You got me with the roof. I had to look at that first photo three times before I realized it wasn't a prototype photo.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis did a great job on the station and also on some houses. He gave a demo at the Ozark club meeting in Springfield MO. last Sat. You really have to see it in person to see the outstanding job Dennis did on the station. UPS should deliver some Magic Sculp for my wife this afternoon. Will see how she does. By-the-way the signs Dennis made really set the station.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 

A great job on the depot and with a new medium! Hurrah! Thanks for the photos and info. 

Exceptionally nice design too. Goes very well with the "stone-like" finish. Did you use any prototype as a general guide or is it strictly your own design?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Richard 
This is strictly my design, I lay every building out in sketch-up first, a 3D cad program, with this program you get to see all the building from all sides and see how everything looks. I draw all the window and doors just how I want them. Transfer all views to auto-cad, do all the needed tricks for the windows and doors, send it to the CAM program and that program powers the CNC plasma. 
Thanks for your comments and questions 
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Burl 
Thanks for your roof comment, that is real western cedar, it took me 4 hours to complete that roof, That is my favorite roof style. 
Dennis


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh! I didn't spot this earlier! 










I love the people peeking out the blinds!


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

"I love the people peeking out the blinds!" 
I didn't notice that earlier either!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif *HILARIOUS!*/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif Tom


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Outstanding structure. 
Another thank you for introducing a new material that I will sure want to try. 
Really a great job!!!! 

Best Wishes, 

Joe McGarry


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Well done Dennis! Some day I hope to build a structure half as nice without starting from a kit. Good luck in Phoenix. 

Paul


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis 
Magic Sculpt looks like great material. Could you give me some idea of the area covered per pound? 
I've an arched bridge that could use some improvement. 

Harvey C.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Job! You're pretty good with the camera too; I thought I was looking at the real thing till I noticed the people didn't look quite right.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I with Harvey. It would be interesting to know how far that stuff goes. The answer would help determine how cost effective the stuff is. 

Also, how did you make those blinds? 

Dpc


----------



## kdtsolutions (Jan 20, 2008)

Great job on the staion it looks fantastic. I had a quetion about the magic sculp. How well does it hold up in the sun? I have used the West System two part Marine epoxy to coat some retaining walls and a bridge. The sun completely broke down the epoxy after about a year in the sun. I live in Florida so there is a lot of exposure. I had even used automotive clear coat that was supposed to provide UV protection and it did not help. 

Mark


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for the wonderful compliments, as far as holding up to the sun, Jack Verducci had an article in the last Garden RR magazine and don't quote me on this, but I think he had a building outside for I believe 15 years, with no issues. A great article, really inspired me, When I get to the convention I will personally thank him. 
As far as the blinds, I took a real set, put them in the "Honey I Shrunk The Kids" machine, LOL. Boy I wished that was true. Seriously that is lasered onto 1/8'' acrylic, I did not want to detail the inside, but wanting to install solar lite in it, thinking clear does not look right for me at night, I know frosted works good, so as I was drawing up to frost them on the laser, when the "blinds" idea hit me for the back, setting at a little different heights, as I was laying them out, i got the idea to do the window peeking. I really am proud of it. 
thanks Dennis


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 
What a delightful model. Your use of the Magic Sculpt is inspiring to say the least. I think I'm going to have to try that for my next project.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Dennis, your station is AMAZING. The stonework reminds me of a station that I once saw in Tupper Lake NY...and it is so realistic. Thank you for sharing the photos! 
SandyR


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Dennis! When I saw that first photo I thought it was a real depot


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

As far as how far will a pound cover, I am guessing it will take about a 1.5-2 lbs to cover 1 sqft between 1/8-3/16'' thick, when doing rock you do not want it perfectly flat unless you are doing cut stone like the offset on my station. 
On the first page a gentleman recommended WASO as a more economical place to purchace the magic sculp, he is so right, several dollars cheaper, worth looking it up. 
Dennis


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

So Dennis, how many pounds did it take to do your station? 

Doc


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Doc 
I am not for sure I bought 20lbs and have done 2-1/2 small buildings before I started the depot. I have somewhere around 6 pounds left. The depot is a little different than a typical building, because the complete outside floor is covered about an 1/8'' thick and carved into sandstone, and wooden flooring, the tree trunks that hold up the open overhang, the horizontal logs that are setting on the tree trunks that the outside trusses set on are all made out of the magic sculp. They are all covering a 1/2'' square tube, the outside tree trunk is solid magic sculp, again just guessing, on just the building I think about 3 lbs would do it. I know I am gifted with a very creative mind, because I am thinking of several things to do with the magic sculp, so my recomendations would be is to buy a little more than you think you will need for othe projects. They make outstanding looking tree stumps, tree trunks, chimneys, fire places, wooden floors for the outside, moose antlers for buildings, you could even make figures out of it. 
I am going to make a viaduct bridge out of it. The possibilities in modeling are almost unlimited, I hope this helps 
Dennis


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, I've just found this post. Been so tied up with the PHX show and other stuff, I haven't been on line that much. 

What a great model!!!!!!! Very well done.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. I think you've convinced us all to try out the Magic Sculp. I found it on the Tap site. Now if I can just get the dozen or so building kits I have stacked up out of the way... 

Paul


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Saving money is always a factor in this hobby, check this site for the http://www.taxidermy.com/ 
go to mounting chemicals and down to sculpting epoxies you will find magic sculp for 39.00 less for 20 lbs. I like to save money as well as the next person, I can not speak for their service, but I will be trying them very soon. Happy modeling 
Dennis


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Slick! How thick is the steel used? How much does the finished depot weight? Great idea to combine the two.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I use 16 gauge or 1/16'' thick steel, the base is 1/8'' thick, the completed building weighs around 40 lbs. The roof just sits on the model, its heavy enough to with stand normal Missouri weather, 
Dennis


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Saving money is always a factor in this hobby,... 

my father was a taxidermist. 
i remember him using cement. the kind one uses to fasten windowpanes. 
i think, i will give that a try.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Well I finally got my depot placed on layout, for you that were at the National convention in Phoenix you may recognize this model, it won the Peoples Choice Award. Thank You for all that voted for my depot. Still have work around the depot to do, as you well know you never get finished you just move to another area for awhile. 
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a couple more if it will let me post them 
Dennis


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis, 

Really fine work. A neat looking depot! Yous deserve that award.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a couple more if it will let me post them 


i wouldn't mind, if it were a couple of couples more...


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis; I really never identified the station as yours when I spoke to you. I did vote for it and took many photos. It is a true class act!! Beautiful piece of work. Your mountains are also fantastic. You have many talents. Don't hesitate to post them.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Man that looks GREAT I wished I could spend a few months learning from you guys with this AWESOME talent, to do such fine detail as this is Incredible


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Guys I really Appreciate your comments and compliments. 
Dennis


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 
I loved your depot when I saw it at the convention, and I think it looks great in place!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif 
But I'm surprised and delighted by your mountainous scenery I assume it's 'man-made'? It's very similar to the look of the old Disneyland 'Rainbow Caverns' ride, some of which still survives as part of the 'Big Thunder' ride. 
This is a look that I want to replicate inn a part of my layout! Would you be willing to start a new thread with pix of of your mountains & spires, and how you did them? Inquiring minds (mine) _REALLY_ want to know! 
thanx, 
-Gary the Garden Rail Hobo-


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary 
I will as soon as this site can receive pictures again/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 
Thanks for asking Dennis


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis , did you recieve my reply?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes I did Marty I will do as you suggest 
Thanks 
Dennis


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Great building, and it looks fantastic on the layout with the mountains. Please tell us more about what technique you used for the scenery. I have a mine run in planning, and I am still debating how to create the mountain. 

Paul


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG!!! That is amazing! I'm going to attempt some scratchbuilding too, but that really raised the bar!


----------



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

A big two thumbs up for the depot.... Looks awesome


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

The station is awsome. Even though I don't live in the Arizona area I love the mountains you created. I agree with the others and hope you can post a construction article on how you made them. You deserved the award.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks folks for your wonderful compliments, I do not live in AZ. either, my thoughts are if you can't live in the mountains, bring the mountains to you 
if interested in mountain building procedures, check the sites below. 
Thanks Dennis 







http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/9/postid/37566/view/topic/Default.aspx 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/9/postid/36650/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the crosslinks. Very good reference info on building mountains. 

Paul


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, what an incredible model!! You said it is a steel building coated with Magic Sculpt. I was curious, do you have construction photos posted somewhere?


----------

